# Warhammer Fantasy Tournament Army



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Basically, I wanna know what the best tournament armies are for Warhammer fantasy. Any ideas?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

These are the armies I've seen do well. Empire line of lead (nothing but black powder) and A scouting skink army with blowpipes and 3 lvl 2 skink mages.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

there are lot of armies that do well. one thing i have been told is that due to tight time constraints armies that have mulitples of the same do better as its hard to use an army with lots of variety in the given time. 
one good way of looking at a competative army is that there are 4 phases in the game. you want to be competing in as many of those phases as you can, or have a good reason not to. for example dwarves don't need magic as they can very affectively shut down the enemies.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

It really depends on your style dwarfs and daemons are leading in the competetive stakes but its all about how you use them.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard good things from the vampire counts, but any army can be made into to a competive list. In addition its also about the battle itself.


----------



## inquisitions (Jun 6, 2008)

I dont know much about tourny armys but if you go by this

http://uk.games-workshop.com/tournaments/wh-2006-07/1/

Then Skaven, Woodelfs and O&G/Lizardmen seem to do well...I wish they would post the army lists of the winners

Steve


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it is vamps, they are un fair.


----------

